# Please look in



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

I know your all getting bored with me but I need you to do a quick survey for me. It will help me get funding for Furless Friends!

Age:

<14
15-20
21-25
26-30
31-35
36-40
41+


Location?

How Many Reptiles Do You Own?
How many are lizards?
How many are snakes?
How many other( tort's turtles etc)

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products?

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store

If You Buy Online, Why?

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?
< 30 mins
30mins-1hr
1hr-2hr
More Than 3 hrs

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?
Next 3 Months?
6 Months?
1 Year?

Please take a minute to copy and paste the survey and answer it?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Here ya go mate

Age: 
21-25

Location? Co Antrim NI

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 40+
How many are lizards? 17
How many are snakes? 30ish
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £25-30

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store Online

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store Online

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store both

If You Buy Online, Why? Convenience, cheaper prices 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online OR Local Store Local store (or breeder)

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 1hr-2hr 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In 6 Months


----------



## minxy-mistress (Apr 26, 2006)

Age:
31-35

Location?
newtownabbey

How Many Reptiles Do You Own?10
How many are lizards?4
How many are snakes?4
How many other( tort's turtles etc)3

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products?20

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store - local store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store - local store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store - local store/from friends

If You Buy Online, Why?

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online OR Local Store - breeder

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?
1hr-2hr


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?yes
Next 3 Months?yes
6 Months? yes
1 Year? yes


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Age:
*15-20*

Location? *Lancs/Shrops*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *9*
How many are lizards? *0*
How many are snakes? *9*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£10*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store. *Dont*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store *Both*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store * Both*

If You Buy Online, Why? * Convenient, competitive pricing and better choice*

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store * All. Mostly classifieds and specialist stores*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?

*1hr-2hr*

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? *Yes*
Next 3 Months? *Yes*
6 Months? *Yes*
1 Year? *Yes*


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys.... i appreciate the input!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Here you go mate...... :wink: 

Age: 41+ 
Location.... Co. Antrim, N.Ireland 
How Many Reptiles Do You Own... 12 
How many are lizards.... 0 
How many are snakes.... 12 
How many other( tort's turtles etc).... 0 
Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products.... £25 
Where Do You Purchase Livefood.... N/A
Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food.... Both
Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods.... Online 
If You Buy Online, Why? .... Cheaper
Where Do You Purchase Livestock.... Online, Breeder & Local store
How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?....1hr-2hr 
Are You Considering Buying New Animals ....Next 3 Months


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

well so far looking at :

bribrian
minxy-mistress
chocolatecolubrid

as potential customers.... and pendle....move closer or travel further lol


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

andyb5 said:


> well so far looking at :
> 
> bribrian
> minxy-mistress
> ...


Not potential customers but definate customers............ :wink:


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

dont forget me id fill out one but itd be the same as cazs


----------



## Duzzie (Dec 22, 2005)

Ohhh I see, just because i send my answers by PM, I cant be a valid customer huh. :roll2: 

Duzzie


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Duzzie said:


> Ohhh I see, just because i send my answers by PM, I cant be a valid customer huh. :roll2:
> 
> Duzzie


Course not m8...i know you only answered by PM to keep your age secret


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Age: *26-30 *


Location? *bridlington, east yorkshire*
How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *6*
How many are lizards? *2*
How many are snakes? *3*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *1*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *erm.....say £5-£10*
Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store: *online mostly*
Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store: *local shop *
Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store :*online mostly*
If You Buy Online, Why? *usually cheaper tbh*
Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store :*mix*
How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
< 30 mins 
30mins-1hr 
1hr-2hr 
More Than 3 hrs: *now 30mins at most, when my bf passes his test hours and hours, lol*
Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?* yes*
Next 3 Months? *maybe*
6 Months? *definately maybe*
1 Year? *no doubt about it*
[/b]


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

Age: 
*21-25*


Location? *northumberland UK*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own?* 8*
How many are lizards? *0*
How many are snakes? *8*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*
Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£10 - £20*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store - *i don`t *
Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store - *online*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store - *mostly online*

If You Buy Online, Why? *its normaly cheeper online*
Where Do You Purchase Livestock? *Breeder & Local Store *

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? *1hr-2hr *


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?* yes*
Next 3 Months? *yes*
6 Months? *yes*
1 Year? *yes*


----------



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

Age: *15-20 *

Location? *Fleet, Hampshire, England*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *6*
How many are lizards? *3*
How many are snakes? *3*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£3.50*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? *Local Store* 

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? *Online*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? *Online*

If You Buy Online, Why? *Easier*

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? *Breeder + Classifieds + Local Store* 

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? *1hr-2hr *

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? *NO*
Next 3 Months? *YES*
6 Months? *YES*
1 Year? *YES*


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

*All done!*

Age: 

21-25 and 31-35 

Location? ROI Waterford

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 14
How many are lizards? 5
How many are snakes? 4
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 5

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? about e15

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Local Store at moment

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Local Store at moment

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Local Store 

If You Buy Online, Why? 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store 

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
More Than 3 hrs 

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? 
Now if we can find good deals


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Age: 

21-25

Location? Ipswich, Suffolk, England

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 3
How many are lizards? 3
How many are snakes? 0
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £15

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store: Both

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store: Store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store: Both, anything under £10 from a shop, will only buy online if i have a few things to get or can save decent money.

If You Buy Online, Why? it is often cheaper and if you are not in hurry for items are dont need to see them in person to know they are ideal its convenient to have them delivered to your door.

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store To date only from a store but open to breeders and online

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
< 30 mins 
30mins-1hr 
1hr-2hr 
More Than 3 hrs [but would more than 3 for something special occasionally, like gona take 3 hours to get to basildon show.. similar thing

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? YES
Next 3 Months? 
6 Months? 
1 Year?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Age: 21-25

Location? Middlesex, England

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 20
How many are lizards? 2
How many are snakes? 18
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £20

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online

If You Buy Online, Why? Cheaper, larger variety, quick and easy.

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Breeders, classified.

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 1hr-2hr

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? YES
Next 3 Months? YES
6 Months? YES
1 Year? YES


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

im away down to waterford on 21st october any good pubs down there before i go to a club?


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

Age: 

15-20 

Location? portsmouth, hampshire

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 3
How many are lizards? 3
How many are snakes? 0
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £5

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store local store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store local store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store local store

If You Buy Online, Why? 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store all of the above

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
30mins-1hr 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? 

1 Year? 

manda xx


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Age:

31-35


Location? Manchester

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 3
How many are lizards? 2
How many are snakes? 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc)

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £3

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store Local

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store Local

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store Local

If You Buy Online, Why?

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store local, but will be using breeders next time

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?
30mins-1hr


Are You Considering Buying New Animals 
Next 3 Months?
6 Months?


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Age: 
26-30 



Location? Newcastle upon Tyne

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 31
How many are lizards? 1
How many are snakes? 30


Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £30

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store 
Local store
Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store 
local store/breed my own
Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store 
local store
If You Buy Online, Why? 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store 
All of above

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
More Than 3 hrs 

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In 
Next 3 Months 

There you go mate


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

Age: 


*15-20 *

Location? 
*Wigan Lancashire*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 
*24*
How many are lizards?
*2* 
How many are snakes?
*20 *
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 
*2*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? 
*£20*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store 
*both*
Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store
*both *

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store
*both *

If You Buy Online, Why?
*because it is generally cheaper* 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store 
*breeder*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
*1hr-2hr* 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?
*no *
Next 3 Months? 
*yes*
6 Months? 
*yes*
1 Year? 
*yes*


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Age: *15-20*


Location? *Maidenhead, Berkshire*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *4*
How many are lizards? *1*
How many are snakes? *3*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£5-£10*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store *Online*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store *Online*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store *Online*

If You Buy Online, Why? *Cheaper, more variety, easier *

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store * All 3 *

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? *1hr-2hrs*


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? *Yes*
Next 3 Months? * Yes*
6 Months? * Yes*
1 Year? *Yes*


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Age: 


31-35 



Location? Lancashire

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 17
How many are lizards? 16
How many are snakes? 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £15

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store - Store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store - Store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store - Both

If You Buy Online, Why? - More choice, cheaper prices

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store - Any

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 

30mins-1hr 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? 
Next 3 Months? Nooooooo ..... well maybe :lol: 
6 Months? Probably
1 Year? yes


----------



## Shane2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Age: 
26-30 

Location? 
Co Down, N.Ireland

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 4
How many are lizards? 0
How many are snakes? 4
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? 0

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store  N/A

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store Neither (Breed my own mice)

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store Both

If You Buy Online, Why? Wider variety & cheaper usually

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store So far all from Local stores

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
1hr-2hr 

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The?
Next 3 Months


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Age: 

*
36-40 *



Location? *somerset*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *34*
How many are lizards? *11*
How many are snakes? *23*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£30*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store *mainly online*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store *online*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store *mainly online*

If You Buy Online, Why? *convienience, cost and quality*

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store *all of the above !*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
*More Than 3 hrs *

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?* yes*
Next 3 Months? 
6 Months? 
1 Year?


----------



## Treefrog (Feb 20, 2005)

Here my input then maye
Age: 
*36-40 *



Location? *Coleraine, N.Ireland*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *Loads*
How many are lizards? *30+*
How many are snakes? *13 with more on the way*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *7 T's and a couple of scorps*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *20-30 quid*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store *Online usually but trying a new supplier at the mo....lol*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? *Local Store* 

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? *Local Store * 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store *Anywhere I can*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
*1hr-2hr *


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? 
*Always considering*


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

Age: 21-25 

Location? Cheltenham, Gloucestershire

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 9
How many are lizards? 3
How many are snakes? 6
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £20

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store ONLINE

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store LOCAL STORE

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store BOTH

If You Buy Online, Why? Sometimes works out cheaper

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store ALL depending on who has wat I want

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 1hr-2hr 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? Next 3 Months


----------



## komodo (Aug 26, 2006)

Age: 

<14 



Location? Northern Ireland, Armagh

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? `1
How many are lizards?1 
How many are snakes? 0
How many other( tort's turtles etc)0 

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products?3 pound 

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store local store 

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store local store 

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store local store

If You Buy Online, Why? 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store local store

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 


1hr-2hr 


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?no 
Next 3 Months?Yes 
6 Months? Yes(if ma and da let me!!)
1 Year?Yes 

Please take a minute to copy and paste the survey and answer it?


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Age:- 23



location:- north wales


how many reptiles do you own? 6

how many are Lizards? 5

how many snakes? 1


how many other (torts turtles ect) 0 a chincilla if that counts lol


whats your average weekly spend on reptiles products?? £30


where do you purchase livefood? local reptile shop


Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? local reptile shop


Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? local reptile shop


If You Buy Online, Why? n/a


Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Local reptile shop


How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? don't need to!


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? yes

Next 3 Months? maybe never say never!

6 Months? prob won't have the room by then.

1 Year? prob won't have the room by then.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

Age 31-35


Location?... Midlothian

How Many Reptiles Do You Own?... 3
How many are lizards?... 2
How many are snakes?... 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc) ...20

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products?... £20

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store... both

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store... local store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store...both 

If You Buy Online, Why?...easier/good deals 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store...mostly breeders but occasionally local store 

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 
< 30 mins 
30mins-1hr 
1hr-2hr ...yes
More Than 3 hrs 

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?...already ordered
Next 3 Months?...yes
6 Months?... probably
1 Year?... probably
[/b][/b]


----------



## clowns (Apr 17, 2009)

*Furless-friends?*

Hi, can you tell me how i can contact furless-friends kids entertainer in Derry please, its for my sons bday-party!


----------



## Reptile-Community (Nov 27, 2008)

Untitled Page


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Damn just spent loads of time filling out the servay then realsised how old the thread was


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Age:

<14
15-20*X*
21-25
26-30
31-35
36-40
41+


Location? *Sheffield*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *3*
How many are lizards? *3*
How many are snakes? *0*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *0*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products?* about £8*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store *Local Store* 

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store *none*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store *Local Store*

If You Buy Online, Why?

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store *Local Store or Breeder*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?
< 30 mins
30mins-1hr
1hr-2hr
More Than 3 hrs
*< 30 mins 5 min walk!*

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?
Next 3 Months? 
6 Months?
1 Year?
*Am expecting another leo this year....... just don't know when.*


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Age:36
<14
15-20
21-25
26-30
31-35
36-40
41+


Location? i.o.w 

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 9
How many are lizards?7
How many are snakes?2
How many other( tort's turtles etc)

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? 35 ( i breed mice,roachde etc myself) otherwise it would be 100 to 130 a week

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Local Store 

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? dont breed own

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? build vivs myself/ local or online for rest
If You Buy Online, Why? chaeper

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Classifieds OR Local Store

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? More Than 3 hrs

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? yes 1 Year


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Age: 26-30

Location - Perth, Scotland

How Many Reptiles Do You Own - 10
How many are lizards - 0
How many are snakes - 10
How many other( tort's turtles etc) - 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products - £5

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store - Neither

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store - Both

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store - Online

If You Buy Online, Why? - Better priced goods

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store - From Breeders, classifieds and local stores where possible.

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? - It depends
30mins-1hr


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? - No
Next 3 Months? - Yes
6 Months? - Yes
1 Year? - Yes


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

*Age: 19


Location? MILTON KEYNES

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 6
How many are lizards? 3
How many are snakes? 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 2

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £7-8

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store BOTH

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store BOTH

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store BOTH

If You Buy Online, Why? MORE AVAILABLE, SOMETIMES MORE CONVENIENT 

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store ALL

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 1hr-2hr


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? 6 MONTHS
*


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Why not?

Age: 26-30

Location? Reading Uk

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 15
How many are lizards? 3
How many are snakes? 12
How many other( tort's turtles etc) n/a

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? Varies

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Local Store/Homebreed

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Local Store/Homebreed

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Both 

If You Buy Online, Why? Wider selection and more realistic prices than some shops

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? All options at some point or another

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?

30mins-1hr

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? Yes
Next 3 Months? Yes
6 Months? Yes
1 Year? Yes


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

Age:
*14*

Location? *Soth croydon , Surrey*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *7*
How many are lizards? *4*
How many are snakes? *1*
How many other( tort's turtles etc) *2*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£9-10*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store. *888 reps or local pet shop*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store same as above
Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store* same as above*

If You Buy Online, Why ? cant be bothered to travel lol

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store reptile shows and local rep shops
How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?

*over 3 hours*

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?* no *Next 3 Months? *Yes*
6 Months? *Yes*
1 Year? *Yes*


----------



## LEdwards (Jan 6, 2009)

Age: *15 - 20*

Location: *Canterbury, Kent*

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? *21*

How many are lizards? *4*

How many are snakes? *17*

How many other( tort's turtles etc) *NA*

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? *£15*

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? *Local Store*

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? *Local Store*

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? *Local Store*

If You Buy Online, Why? *NA*

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? *Breeder, Classifieds and Local Store*

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? *1hr-2hr*

Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? *Next 3 Months*

Hope this helped : victory:

Luke


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Age: 41+


Location? West London

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 22 .. I think
How many are lizards? 19
How many are snakes? 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 2

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £20

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store: Store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store : Store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store : Store

If You Buy Online, Why? : Something not available elsewhere. Or much cheaper.

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store: Breeder

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?
More Than 3 hrs

Are You Considering Buying New Animals :
In The Next Month


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

Age:
26-30



Location? Teesside

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 2
How many are lizards? 1
How many are snakes? 1
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? £10

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store Local store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store Local store

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store Local Store

If You Buy Online, Why?

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store All of the above

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop?

1hr-2hr


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month?
Next 3 Months?
6 Months? yes
1 Year?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Age: 15-20

Location? Clevedon, Somerset

How Many Reptiles Do You Own? 4
How many are lizards? 1
How many are snakes? 3
How many other( tort's turtles etc) 0

Whats Your Average Weekly Spend On Reptile Products? Uhh... around £6 at a guess?

Where Do You Purchase Livefood? Online OR Local Store: Local store

Where Do You Purchase Frozen Food? Online OR Local Store: Both but mainly online

Where Do You Purchase Dry Goods ( Vivis Lights etc)? Online OR Local Store: Online and in local stores however I only use the local store when in real need.

If You Buy Online, Why?: It works out far cheaper, and without transport it is easier for me.

Where Do You Purchase Livestock? Online/Breeder/ Classifieds OR Local Store: I PREFER to buy them from breeders however I will use a local store if they have what I want, at a price that does not rip me off.

How Far Would you Travel For A Good Reptile Shop? 30 mins because of lack of transport


Are You Considering Buying New Animals In The Next Month? Unless something jumps out at me then no.
Next 3 Months? As above.
6 Months? As above.
1 Year? Yes.


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys.... appreciate it. All done now so can a mod lock it for me?


----------

